# Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?



## syncro-big (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
  wir sind neu in diesem Forum. Normalerweise angeln wir nur im Urlaub in Norwegen, Island, Irland usw.
  Pfingsten wollen wir einen Kurztrip an die Nordsee unternehmen und dort wollen wir gerne ein bisschen angeln.
  Jetzt meine Frage: Ist es an Nord- oder Ostsee erlaubt ohne Fischereischein zu angeln?

  Danke
  Sebastian


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Jein )
Normalerweise braucht man den auch am Meer.
Allerdings gibt es in Schleswig Holstein und Mecklenburg Vorpommern den "Urlaubschein".
Den kann man ohne Prüfung für bis zu 4 Wochen (am Stück) klaufen um im Urlaub angeln zu können.


----------



## syncro-big (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Wo bekommt mann diesen "Urlaubschein"? Und was kostet der?


----------



## Stefan6 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Schauste mal da:   http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=98938  |wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

In den Niederlanden wird für die Nordsee kein Schein benötigt..


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## BennyO (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

In Schleswig-Holstein und in MEcklenburg Vorpommern bekommst du den Schein beim Rathaus. Ich weiß, dass manche Tankstellen die auch verkaufen, aber dies ist nicht die Regel. Also wenn du mehre Tage bleiben möchtest, geh einfahc zum Rathaus und besorge dir den Urlaubsfischereischein. Der Schein darf nur einmal pro Jahr gelöst werden und man darf in über 4 Wochen lang fischen. (So ist es auf jedenfall in Heiligenhafen)
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## DonCamile (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



BennyO schrieb:


> In Schleswig-Holstein und in MEcklenburg Vorpommern bekommst den Schein beim Rathaus. Ich weiß, dass manche Tankstellen die auch verkaufen, aber dies ist nicht die Regel. Also wenn du mehre Tage bleiben möchtest, geh einfahc zum Rathaus und besorge dir den Urlaubsfischereischein. Der Schein darf nur einmal pro Jahr gelöst werden und man darf in über 4 Wochen lang fischen. (So ist es auf jedenfall in Heiligenhafen)
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich möchte das etwas anders formulieren:

Schleswig-Holstein und  Mecklenburg Vorpommern tut für Gästezahlen alles und Du bekommst den Schein beim Rathaus. Ich weiß, dass manche Tankstellen die auch verkaufen, aber dies ist nicht die Regel. Also wenn du mehre Tage bleiben möchtest, geh einfach zum Rathaus und besorge dir den Urlaubsfischereischein,der Dich berechtigt ohne Vorwissen Tiere zu töten. Ich bezweifle das du weisst welcher Fisch wie aussieht und welcher Schonzeit hat oder geschützt ist.  Der Schein darf nur einmal pro Jahr gelöst werden und man darf über 4 Wochen lang mit der Angel am Wasser herumspielen. (So ist es auf jedenfall in Heiligenhafen)

Mach deinen Fischereischein das ist interessant ,und schont die Gewässer.

Ich weiss wovon ich spreche denn ich war letztens in einem Forellenpuff habe dort Angeln zusammengebaut das Fische töten und das ausnehmen erklärt.
Die Schnur wurde ausserhalb des Rollenbügel entlang gezogen und es wurde sich gewundert warum die Angel nicht funktioniert.
Der Fisch wurde hingelegt und getötet mit einem Baseballschläger  mit schlägen auf das Auge.
Beim Ausnehmen wurden die Nieren drinngelassen.
Grüsse Don


----------



## HAVSEI (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

|good: |good: |good:
.......ich bin auch kein Freund vom "Urlaubs-Freifahrtschein" !!!!


----------



## toto1 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Moin, 
bin neu im forum und wollte mal ne frage stellen.

kann mir einer sagen wo ich in holland an der nordsee ohne einen angelschein angeln kann. denn ich wollte mit meinen kumpels fürs wochenende nach holland fahren um zu angeln,besitzen jedoch keine angelscheine.


----------



## antonio (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Ich möchte das etwas anders formulieren:
> 
> Schleswig-Holstein und  Mecklenburg Vorpommern tut für Gästezahlen alles und Du bekommst den Schein beim Rathaus. Ich weiß, dass manche Tankstellen die auch verkaufen, aber dies ist nicht die Regel. Also wenn du mehre Tage bleiben möchtest, geh einfach zum Rathaus und besorge dir den Urlaubsfischereischein,der Dich berechtigt ohne Vorwissen Tiere zu töten. Ich bezweifle das du weisst welcher Fisch wie aussieht und welcher Schonzeit hat oder geschützt ist.  Der Schein darf nur einmal pro Jahr gelöst werden und man darf über 4 Wochen lang mit der Angel am Wasser herumspielen. (So ist es auf jedenfall in Heiligenhafen)
> 
> ...



das sind alles unterstellungen.wie welcher fisch aussieht und wann schonzeit ist dazu brauch ich keinen fischereischein zumal die schonzeiten sowieso überall anders sind.und es gibt genügend fischereischeininhaber, die das auch nicht wissen oder wissen wollen.
das mit dem gewässer schonen mußt du mal erklären.

gruß antonio


----------



## Torsten66 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



toto1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin neu im forum und wollte mal ne frage stellen.
> 
> kann mir einer sagen wo ich in holland an der nordsee ohne einen angelschein angeln kann. denn ich wollte mit meinen kumpels fürs wochenende nach holland fahren um zu angeln,besitzen jedoch keine angelscheine.



Hallo Toto1,

für die Nordsee in Holland brauchs Du den ZeevisPas.

Weitere Info´s und wo Du ihn her bekommst bzw. bestellen kannst, bekommst Du hier:


www.sportvisserijnederland.nl


----------



## Streuner1th (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Moin zusammen,
ich hau mich vor lachen echt weg bei den Antworten.
An der gesamten deutschen Nord und Ostseeküste ist das Angeln vom Land ins Meer ohne Angelschein erlaubt, und zwar OHNE Ausnahme.
DA braucht man keinen Angelschein... Die Info steht im Fischereigesetz.
Zu den "Urlaubsangelscheinen" in mekpomm und sonst wo : die braucht man nur um an eingelandeten Teichen zu Angeln und an flüssen. 
Wer sich mal die mühe macht und vorher an der Touristen Info anruft oder beim Ordnungsamt, bekommt genau diese Antworten. 
Das einzige was zu beachten ist, das um den Fischbestand an den Küsten zu schonen, können Küstenabschnitte zur Schonung gesperrt werden. Info´s immer vor Ort zu erfragen.
Ich habe einen Angelschein und bin aber sehr dafür das der Schein auch NUR an Teichen und Flüssen gefordert wird. Da kümmern sich auch die Vereine um die Gewässer.
Jeder der Angeln will kann also Ohne Schein an der Küste ins offene Meer Angeln. Aber ein Kleiner Tip: Fragt im Ortsansässigen Angelshop nach wie man es Richtig macht und mit welcher Ausrüstung man umgeht. Da gibt es auch geführte SCHNUPPERKURSE... wer dann lust auf mehr hat macht den Angelschein und angelt auch um die ecke am nächsten Teich mit einer Tagesberechtigung vom Pächter oder Verein.
Sodele dann und Petri heil....


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Hallo Streuner,

super dein erster Beitrag, und das dann auf ein
seit 6 Jahren totes Thema.#6


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

echt, so einen quatsch habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen...aber geh du mal ohne schein angeln...(nur in niedersachsen ist die nordsee "frei")


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Trollarlarm   |supergri |supergri


----------



## Justsu (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



Streuner1th schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich hau mich vor lachen echt weg bei den Antworten.
> An der gesamten deutschen Nord und Ostseeküste ist das Angeln vom Land ins Meer ohne Angelschein erlaubt, und zwar OHNE Ausnahme.
> DA braucht man keinen Angelschein... Die Info steht im Fischereigesetz.
> ...


 
:qRICHTIG geil und aus voller Überzeugung kluggeschissen, ich hau mich weg!:q|uhoh:


----------



## Sneep (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Hallo,

auch wenn der Tröt schon 100 Jahre alt ist, so ist das was hier über den niederländischen ZeeViSpas geschrieben wird blühender Unsinn.

Der ZeeVISpas kann auf Verlangen vom jeweiligen Verein ausgestellt werden. Bedingung ist, man ist Mitglied in einem NL Angelverein.

Der Schein ermöglicht es mir, an Wettkämpfen teilzunehmen und bestimmt Küstengewässer wie das Grevelingenmeer und das Veersemeer zusätzlich zu befischen.

Der ZeeVISpas ist keine Fischereierlaubnis wie der Vispas sondern eher ein Mitgliedsausweis von Sportfischerei Niederlande, der einige Bonbons enthält.

An der offenen See in NL brauche ich nach wie vor keine Fischereidokumente. Hier ist der ZeeVISpas freiwillig.
Man sollte sich aber über Maße und geschonte Arten informieren.


Mehr Infos hier:

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/?page=regeln_meersangelei
sneep


----------



## Streuner1th (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



Justsu schrieb:


> :qRICHTIG geil und aus voller Überzeugung kluggeschissen, ich hau mich weg!:q|uhoh:



Nur mal zu Deiner Klug********rei... Ich weiss das, da ich bei der Küstenwache bin und mich mit meinen Kollegen jedes Jahr wieder mit diesem Irrglauben zu kämpfen habe... also erst denken bevor Du schreibst.


----------



## Streuner1th (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

und hier der offizielle Gesetzestext wo eindeutig Küstengewässer Frei befischbar sind   
* Abschnitt 4*

* Die Fischerei in Küstengewässern*​ 
*§ 16*

(1) In den Küstengewässern ist der Fisch- und Krebsfang frei. 
(2) Küstengewässer sind die Küstengewässer im Sinne des Wasserrechts.
 (3) Die in der *Anlage 1* zu  diesem Gesetz aufgeführten Gewässer gelten im Sinne dieses Gesetzes  ebenfalls als Küstengewässer. Soweit an ihnen nach dem bisherigen Recht  ein Fischereirecht besteht, bleibt der Berechtigte im bisherigen Umfang  zur Fischerei befugt. Gegen Beeinträchtigungen seines Rechts stehen ihm  die Rechte aus § 1004  des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches zu.


Und hier alles zum Nachlesen im ganzen...
http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/?qu...hG+ND&psml=bsvorisprod.psml&max=true&aiz=true


----------



## Andy007 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



Streuner1th schrieb:


> und hier der offizielle Gesetzestext wo eindeutig Küstengewässer Frei befischbar sind
> * Abschnitt 4*
> 
> * Die Fischerei in Küstengewässern*​
> ...



Schön, das du das niedersächsische Fischereirecht zitierst. 
Aber das gilt halt nur für Niedersachsen. Du behauptest aber, das alle Küstegewäscher frei befischbar sind.
#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



Streuner1th schrieb:


> und hier der offizielle Gesetzestext wo eindeutig Küstengewässer Frei befischbar sind



Dann lies mal dazu die Gesetze in SH und Meckpomm, und nicht nur die von NDS - Fischereirecht ist Ländersache..

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du nicht in der Ostsee unterwegs bist als "Küstenwächter" sondern nur auf der Nordsee in NDS. 

Da das sonst ein sehr schlechtes Bild auf die Ausbildung des Küstenwachpersonals werfen würde..

Du musst ja in SH z. B. nicht nur den Schein kontrollieren (Fischerei- oder Tourischein), sondern auch zusätzlich die für jeden Nicht-SHler zu entrichtende Fischereiabgabe, mit der Extramarke auf Extrabogen...

Und in Meckpomm wurde ja gerade erst der Schein fürs Meeresangeln verteuert.....

Wie gesagt, Ländersache, und da Du nur in NDS zu arbeiten scheinst, musst Du das ja nicht wissen.....

Und wenn Du mal versetzt wirst, werden Dich die Kollegen von der Ostsee sicher kompetent einarbeiten...


----------



## Andy007 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Ach Thomas, laß doch den Herrn von der Entenpolizei in seinem Irrglauben. Du weißt doch: Beamte haben immer recht, vorallem wenn die Uniform tragen..... :q


----------



## HRO1961 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Bei aller Liebe, Streuner, aber so unsachliche, falsche und leider für den Unbedarften irreführende postings habe ich hier selten oder wahrscheinlich noch nie gelesen.

Bist Du sicher, dass Du bei der Wasserschutz bist. Wenn ja, solltest Du mal über den Tellerrand in Richtung der anderen deutschen Merresanrainer gucken.

Und nu lass gut sein.


----------



## krabbenfischerin (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

*Ich fände es schade, wenn Teilnehmer hier im Forum aufgrund ihres Berufes "diskriminiert" werden (Entenpolizei ist aber gar nicht schlecht)*



Beim suchen im Netz fand ich folgendes auf der angegebenen Seite:
(Das ich (in SH)keinen  Fischereischein brauche wollte ich nicht ohne weiteres glauben)


http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...eise_Angler/ein_node.html#doc1184068bodyText1

*
*

*Besteht in Schleswig-Holstein immer Fischereischeinpflicht?*

  In Schleswig-Holstein besteht grundsätzlich und unabhängig vom  jeweils beangelten Gewässer Fischereischeinpflicht. Gültige  Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer werden in vollem Umfang anerkannt.  Personen ohne Fischereischein können einen Urlauberfischereischein  beantragen, der 28 Tage gilt und einmal im Jahr für weitere 28 Tage  verlängert werden kann (je 10,- € Gebühr für Erstausstellung und  Verlängerung, einmalig 10,- € Fischereiabgabe im Kalenderjahr).
*Ausnahmen:* An gewerblichen Angelteichen und auf  kommerziellen Angelkuttern besteht keine Fischereischeinpflicht (aber  Fischereiabgabepflicht, siehe unten), soweit der gewerbliche Anbieter  über eine entsprechende Aufsichtsführung die Einhaltung tierschutz- und  fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen gewährleisten kann bzw. will (bitte  sprechen Sie den jeweiligen Anbieter an, ob er von dieser  Kann-Bestimmung Gebrauch macht). 
Für Kinder unter 12 Jahren besteht keine Fischereischeinpflicht. Sie  müssen beim Angeln von einem Fischereischeininhaber (nicht  Urlauberfischereischeininhaber!) beaufsichtigt werden.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Ich hoffe nicht, dass du deine arbeit so machst wie du dich hier gibst...
gruselig...|uhoh:


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



Streuner1th schrieb:


> Nur mal zu Deiner Klug********rei... Ich weiss das, da ich bei der Küstenwache bin und mich mit meinen Kollegen jedes Jahr wieder mit diesem Irrglauben zu kämpfen habe... also erst denken bevor Du schreibst.



dann kämpf mal schön weiter.
wenn alle bei der küstenwache so viel ahnung hätten wie du, na dann gute nacht.

antonio


----------



## GeorgeB (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Könnte man nicht Zuschüsse beantragen, wenn man Landesbedienstete fortbildet? #c

PS: Mach dir nichts draus, Streuner. Im Leheben, im Leheben, geht mancher Schuss daneheben. #6


----------



## Andy007 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Schon komisch, das sich Kapitän Ehlers von der Küstenwache gar nicht mehr meldet......
:q


----------



## Justsu (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



Streuner1th schrieb:


> An der *gesamten* *deutschen Nord und Ostseeküste* ist das Angeln vom Land ins Meer ohne Angelschein erlaubt, und zwar* OHNE Ausnahme*.





Streuner1th schrieb:


> Nur mal zu Deiner Klug********rei... Ich weiss das, da ich bei der Küstenwache bin und mich mit meinen Kollegen jedes Jahr wieder mit diesem Irrglauben zu kämpfen habe... also erst denken bevor Du schreibst.


 
...lass mich raten: Du bist bei der Küstenwache in Niedersachsen! |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



> ...lass mich raten: Du bist bei der Küstenwache in Niedersachsen!



Wahrscheinlich ist er Smut auf sonem Kahn, wenn er aktiver Beamter wäre, dann würde er sicher nicht solche (nicht haltbaren) Aussagen machen!

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Aus Streunerles Kuriositätensammlung:


> Letzte Aktivität: 22.02.2014 00:17


Stand: 24.2.2014 15:22

Ob er sich "getrollt" hat?!?!? :q:q:q

@ Krabbenfischerin:
Es wird niemand aufgrund seines Berufes diskriminiert - nur hat sich jemand hier im Thread m. E. ganz gewaltig in die Nesseln gesetzt...


----------



## Andy007 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist er Smut auf sonem Kahn, wenn er aktiver Beamter wäre, dann würde er sicher nicht solche (nicht haltbaren) Aussagen machen!
> 
> Jürgen



Da würd ich mich drauf verlassen. Ich könnte dir tausend Beispiele von Kollegen nennen.....


----------



## thanatos (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

weiß nicht was so aufregend ist einen alten Tread mal wieder aufzumachen,
statt einen neuen zu starten,ich find´s ganz gut.
Um meinen Senf auch noch dazuzugeben meines Wissens muß man in
Mecpom auch auf den Kuttern die Fischereiabgabe nachweisen,ist zwar schon ein paar Jährchen her,als ich  auf nem Kutter von so´ ner Schlauchboottruppe kontrolliert wurde.Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man
sich so eine Einnahmequelle entgehen läßt,die Bußgelder waren happig und fast alle hatten keine gekauft ,wo auch mitten in der Nacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist er Smut auf sonem Kahn, wenn er aktiver Beamter wäre, dann würde er sicher nicht solche (nicht haltbaren) Aussagen machen!
> 
> Jürgen




Da wage ich mal zu behaupten (als gelernter..):
Köche sind die Besseren ;-))


----------



## Franky (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

'N Smutje ist nicht unbedingt gelernter Koch...


----------



## antonio (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



thanatos schrieb:


> weiß nicht was so aufregend ist einen alten Tread mal wieder aufzumachen,
> statt einen neuen zu starten,ich find´s ganz gut.
> Um meinen Senf auch noch dazuzugeben meines Wissens muß man in
> Mecpom auch auf den Kuttern die Fischereiabgabe nachweisen,ist zwar schon ein paar Jährchen her,als ich  auf nem Kutter von so´ ner Schlauchboottruppe kontrolliert wurde.Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man
> sich so eine Einnahmequelle entgehen läßt,die Bußgelder waren happig und fast alle hatten keine gekauft ,wo auch mitten in der Nacht.



fischereiabgabe mußt du nicht nachweisen, du brauchst in meck-pom nen fischereischein(tourischein) und nen erlaubnisschein.
den erlaubnisschein kannst du auch online kaufen.

antonio


----------



## Wolfiesox (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Ich möchte das etwas anders formulieren:
> 
> Schleswig-Holstein und  Mecklenburg Vorpommern tut für Gästezahlen alles und Du bekommst den Schein beim Rathaus. Ich weiß, dass manche Tankstellen die auch verkaufen, aber dies ist nicht die Regel. Also wenn du mehre Tage bleiben möchtest, geh einfach zum Rathaus und besorge dir den Urlaubsfischereischein,der Dich berechtigt ohne Vorwissen Tiere zu töten. Ich bezweifle das du weisst welcher Fisch wie aussieht und welcher Schonzeit hat oder geschützt ist.  Der Schein darf nur einmal pro Jahr gelöst werden und man darf über 4 Wochen lang mit der Angel am Wasser herumspielen. (So ist es auf jedenfall in Heiligenhafen)
> 
> ...


Hallo Don,
Ich habe einen Fischereischein und mir wurde weder beim Kurs als bei der Prüfung gezeigt, wie man einen Fisch tötet. Da gibt es den Herzstich, findet man mit etwas Übung ohne die Galle an zu stechen oder den Kiemenschnitt! sicher besser für Anfänger. Auch das aufbrechen eines Fisch und ausnehmen wird im Kurs nicht gezeigt, sondern nur Theorie. Die lokalen Fische werden gezeigt und erklärt, passt, aber z.B einen Lumb oder Leng oder Köhler oder aus der Nähe eine Makrele bekommt man nicht gezeigt. Also diese Aussage trifft auch für Fischereischein Inhaber nicht zu, dass die alle Fische kennen. Sinnvoll mit Schonzeiten und mindestmassen um zu gehen schon. Vernünftige Angler achten auch auf Bestands und Art erhaltung. Was viele Berufsfischer nicht machen. In Skandinaven gibt es keinen Fischereischein und das funktioniert auch! Also bitte, ich bin nicht gegen den Fischereischein, aber ohne Praxis ist das auch nur eine Behördlich vorgeschriebene Halbwahrheit!


----------



## Stulle (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nord- oder Ostsee ohne Fischereischein angeln?*

Ich habe das Glück aus einer Reihe von Anglern abzustammen und daher schon die Praxis vor der Theorie gelernt zu haben. Aber was Quereinsteigern so alles nicht beigebracht wird ist schon erstaunlich da man ja mit besten der Prüfung einen ganz anderen rechtlichen status bekommt! YouTube hilft heutzutage zwar aber dazu muss man ja erst mal wissen was man nicht weiß!?


----------

